# Kitchenaid induction range dead



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Before doing anything you should check into the possibility of any warrsnty coverage. Altering anything yourself would like cause a warrsnty claim to be rejected.


----------



## techie1961 (Dec 16, 2014)

nap said:


> Before doing anything you should check into the possibility of any warrsnty coverage. Altering anything yourself would like cause a warrsnty claim to be rejected.


Agreed, though I am thinking that power surge isn't covered.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

What power surge?

Not being facetious. Your power going out and then coming back on is no more a power surge than turning the breaker off and back on again. Power surges are over voltages and unless your surge suppressor malfunctioned it wouid appear there was no power surge


----------



## techie1961 (Dec 16, 2014)

nap said:


> What power surge?
> 
> Not being facetious. Your power going out and then coming back on is no more a power surge than turning the breaker off and back on again. Power surges are over voltages and unless your surge suppressor malfunctioned it wouid appear there was no power surge


Not sure but just speculating. From what we heard, the sub station that feeds our area exploded. It took them about 9 hours to fix it up. The surge suppressor warranty says that the two LEDs have to be on to apply. I check them regularly and they are still on now.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Depending exactly what happened it could have caused a power surge but since the suppressor didn't give its life to preserve your equipment and (presuming) the range was the only casualty I would argue there was not a surge but simply a defective componant on the range.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, those varistors were installed as internal surge protection for the range, usually when they explode that's a pretty good indication that it got hit with a surge.

That board is a little cheaper from the distributor I use, $134.05 plus about $6 shipping. Still quite a price for an inductor and two varistors on a small PCB.

http://www.deyparts.net/product/inv_W10134543


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

McSteve said:


> Well, those varistors were installed as internal surge protection for the range, usually when they explode that's a pretty good indication that it got hit with a surge.
> 
> That board is a little cheaper from the distributor I use, $134.05 plus about $6 shipping. Still quite a price for an inductor and two varistors on a small PCB.
> 
> http://www.deyparts.net/product/inv_W10134543


varistiors are used for this purpose and they are generally sacrificial And i don't disagree that the varistor gave its life for the range BUT that doesn't mean it is not a warrantable issue. 

Given the main tvss remains intact plus no other items were damaged I would argue the built in tvss was either detective or it fails to fulfill the warranty of merchantability imposed


----------



## techie1961 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think that I am going to wait until the repair department opens on Monday to see if it is warrantied. Not nice without a stove but what can you do.


----------



## iLikeDirt (Apr 27, 2014)

And if it's not warranteeable, you can probably replace the blown varistor yourself. A lot cheaper than buying a whole new board.


----------



## techie1961 (Dec 16, 2014)

iLikeDirt said:


> And if it's not warranteeable, you can probably replace the blown varistor yourself. A lot cheaper than buying a whole new board.


I am sorry that I didn't update this thread. They did warranty the range by replacing everything internally. The glass top and the casing stayed. After a few days though, two burners stopped working. They came back but no more parts were available anymore. We had to fight for it but got an updated and current range. Lots of headaches though and glad it's over.


----------

